# PRESSEMITTEILUNG DAV Nr. 13/2006



## Anglerboard-Team (24. Juli 2006)

*PRESSEMITTEILUNG
Nr. 13/2006*

Berlin, 20. Juli 2006

*
Ministergespräch*

Am 20. Juli 2006 trafen sich die Präsidenten der im DFV organisierten Verbände zu einer Gesprächsrunde mit Bundesminister Horst Seehofer in Berlin. Der Termin war durch eine entsprechende Bitte des DAV von Anfang Mai möglich geworden.

DAV-Präsident Bernd Mikulin unterbreitet Minister Seehofer im Rahmen dieses breiten Gedankenaustauschs neben Überlegungen des DAV zum Aal und den Kleinwasserkraftanlagen insbesondere folgen Anregungen.

> Der Kormoran sollte zum jagdbaren Vogel erklärt werden, wobei die Jägerschaft ausdrücklich von Schadensersatzverpflichtungen befreit werden soll.

Damit ein erfolgreiches Management möglich wird, müssen auch Eingriffe in Brutkolonien erlaubt werden.

Der Kormoranbestand ist auf 10 Prozent zu reduzieren.

> Die Harmonisierung und Vereinfachung der 16 Landesfischereigesetze ist notwendig und sollte vom BML in Abstimmung mit den Verbänden eingreifend begleitet werden.

> Es muss durch die Politik alles unternommen werden, damit die traditionellen Angelveranstaltungen der Vereine und Verbände – Stichwort „Königsfischen“ – erhalten bleiben.


Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

*Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>*


----------

